# Castle Air Museum



## comiso90 (Aug 13, 2008)

I'll be going here this weekend:

.: Castle Air Museum - Atwater, California :.

Not a lot from ww2 but it's worth a look:

.: Collection :.
*

The B-18, B-23, Vulcan and Canuck will be interesting

Any requests?*

,


----------



## Erich (Aug 13, 2008)

pretty basic, rather go to Chino or March or ............ back east to the 8th AF museum

enjoy


----------



## comiso90 (Aug 13, 2008)

Erich said:


> pretty basic, rather go to Chino or March or ............ back east to the 8th AF museum
> 
> enjoy



No sh!t.

Who wouldn't rather go to those places?  

But... I'm not going to any of those places soon.

.


----------



## Erich (Aug 13, 2008)

I don't know about S**t for you but Castle is worth it, my comments are to the others, you're not that far from Chino anyway a nice long weekend


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 13, 2008)

The B36 needs photo's for us.


----------



## comiso90 (Aug 13, 2008)

syscom3 said:


> The B36 needs photo's for us.



Yeah, she's a beast... look at the size


----------



## SoD Stitch (Aug 13, 2008)

comiso90 said:


> Yeah, she's a beast... look at the size



When I was there a few weeks ago, the front gun turrets were open; you could see the twin 20mm cannon mounts pretty well. That's something you don't see very often.


----------



## comiso90 (Aug 13, 2008)

Thats something to look forward too.

How was the interior museum? It looks pretty weak.

.


----------



## SoD Stitch (Aug 14, 2008)

comiso90 said:


> Thats something to look forward too.
> 
> How was the interior museum? It looks pretty weak.
> 
> .



Yeah, unfortunately, there's not much to the interior museum; it looks like a converted mobile home, so it's not very big. They've got an Allison V-1710 and a P&W R-2800 inside, so that's pretty neat, but other than that there's not much to write home about. The best part of the museum is the static aircraft. The most impressive a/c was probably either the Vulcan (it's bigger than you think) or the B-52D (with a Hound Dog missle under the wing). They also have a B-29 and an RB-50 right in front. They also managed to score an F-14D somehow; usually, museums only have old F-14A's. The gift store is nice but, like every gift store, a little on the pricey side. 

Anyway, have fun. One of the best parts for me was landing on the main runway (we flew in on a Cessna 195); I'm not used to landing on 10,000' runways! That thing was huge! We coulda done two or three touch gos all at once on that runway; when we landed, we used up about 1/10th of the runway, and had to taxi a ways to get to the transient parking.


----------



## comiso90 (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks for the tips... Its about an hour from me. I may be moving soon so I want to take it in..

.


----------

